# Prison Break



## ellroy (Jul 29, 2006)

Who watches it?! I'm half way through the first series and hooked!

*NO SPOILERS*

Alan


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2006)

Ellroy, Im a prison break junkie! lol we started watching it last year and now have Monday night viewings at my place since I have the biggest TV out of those of us that watch it. A friend of mine even downloads them all to send to my little sister who just got shipped to Iraq (still dont know why she joined the Army). It may take them a while to get to her but it cheers her up to get them.


----------



## MantisBlood (Feb 11, 2007)

i been watching Prison Break since it started season 1..and i hope it continues to go on...they cant let this show end....

best series ever....


----------

